# Intel G41 GMA X4500



## Nosfer@tu (Nov 11, 2008)

I already have sent in information on the board 
It is G41 chipset with GMA X4500
Just wanted to offer more assistance 

Have the Q45 with standard GMA 4500 to


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2008)

run the latest version of gpu-z and see what it returns. maybe post screenshots here


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## slogic (Oct 16, 2009)

W1zzard, do you still need the info on X4500? I see Nosfer@tu forgot to answer. I have G41 at my job and can upload screenshot at Monday. Also as i remember there is too little info GPU-Z prints about this videochip.

PS. Added below anyway.


----------

